# [SOLVED] messages log filled with some nmbd error

## curtlee2002

I have this in my huge messages over and over again.

I don't really know what it means.

```
Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:25, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(791)

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   Packet send failed to 0.0.0.0(137) ERRNO=Bad file descriptor

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:25, 0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:retransmit_or_expire_response_records(1611)

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   retransmit_or_expire_response_records: Failed to resend packet id 5313 to IP 0.0.0.0 on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:25, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(791)

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   Packet send failed to 0.0.0.0(137) ERRNO=Bad file descriptor

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:25, 0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:retransmit_or_expire_response_records(1611)

Nov 13 03:58:25 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   retransmit_or_expire_response_records: Failed to resend packet id 5314 to IP 0.0.0.0 on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Nov 13 03:58:32 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:32, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:send_udp(791)

Nov 13 03:58:32 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   Packet send failed to 0.0.0.0(137) ERRNO=Bad file descriptor

Nov 13 03:58:32 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]: [2006/11/13 03:58:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:retransmit_or_expire_response_records(1611)

Nov 13 03:58:32 GeorgeNotebook nmbd[9582]:   retransmit_or_expire_response_records: Failed to resend packet id 5312 to IP 0.0.0.0 on subnet
```

Last edited by curtlee2002 on Sat Dec 16, 2006 5:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zoni

nmb and smb are samba related I think.. Do you have samba running?

----------

## curtlee2002

yes they are related and samba is running.

----------

## curtlee2002

Don't Know What Happen But I Am No Longer Seeing The Error

Made Be Updates??????????/

----------

